# What is the best moment in a PPV made in Saudi Arabia?



## RatedRKO_20 (Mar 16, 2021)

That is, any great moment that has occurred in a Crown Jewel, Super Showdown or Greatest Royal Rumble


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

La Parka said:


>


Winner right here


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

The shit show match that was DX vs Brothers of Destruction. It revealed that three careers were over and another shouldn't have stayed in retirement as he carried the entire match hahaha.

This is probably one of the worst matches by competent wrestlers in WWE within the past 20 years.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Titus World Slide


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Randy Orton beating Triple H in his last PLE match.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

When they couldn’t leave the runway.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Titus trip end thread


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The show with Edge vs Rollins was good. I'm pretty sure that Cell match was the best thing ever in these shows' embarrassing history.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Rollins/Edge - Hell in a Cell


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock Lesnar vs. Cain Velasquez in 2019 pops to mind.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Goldberg beating that overrated fat dude for the belt.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

@ last 3 posts

Here it is:


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

La Parka said:


>


Watching this live with 5 other lads and all of us dying with laughter, great memories.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Titus trip


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Goldberg ending the Fiend horrible title reign to me, the fact that the fat clown shit show started in Saudi Arabia and ended in Saudi Arabia made it more sweet.


----------



## bozojeff (Oct 10, 2019)

When the show ends and we don't have to watch those bloodthirsty savages wandering around the stands looking at their phones instead of the action.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

La Parka said:


>


This. Nothing else comes close. 

Its one of the greatest and most hilarious botches of all time.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The greatest Crown Jewel moment is about to happen this week if Bayley is the last woman standing to win the RAW women's championship and becomes the first woman to ever win a title at the event!


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Brock busting out in the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


>


/Thread


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Probably the first women's match at Saudi Arabia in 2019.


----------

